# Bikepark Wernertanne Mörfelden/Walldorf



## one track mind (11. Oktober 2008)

moin. spiele gerade mit dem gedanken. morgen mal nach mörfelden/walldorf biken zu gehen und dachte, das wär mal ein guter anlass, um einen thread aufzumachen mittels dem man sich dort verabreden kann. also: jemand kurzfristig bock morgen?

cheers.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

und wie war es? War die Strecke trocken? Würde auch mal wieder hinfahren, werde das aber in der Feierabendrunde bequatschen...

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (13. Oktober 2008)

Gibts irgendwo infomaterial? Bilder oder Streckenbeschreibungen? Länge der einzelnen Strecken? Fahrberichte?
Danke


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Kannst Du nicht mit der Rinner vergleichen, ist mehr ein Dirtpark mit Tablen doubeln einigen Drops usw. also keine Strecke in dem Sinne.
Aber er ist schön gemacht und man kann dort auch seinen Spaß haben


----------



## one track mind (13. Oktober 2008)

war doch nicht da. zu KO vom vortag.
infos zu dem park und allen anderen:
http://www.bikeparkmap.de/

aber es findet sich bestimmt demnächst noch ne passende gelegenheit.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ja Wernetanne ist Gut! Dachte auch erst es ist zu "Dirtig". Aber für mich als Anfänger ist da auch was dabei. Zum Üben und Spass haben echt Top! Danke an die Wernertanner...

Wäre auf jedenn Fall auch mal wieder mit dabei!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## DAkka (17. November 2008)

Gude,

ich will mir am Montag(24.11.) mal zur Wernertanne fahren und dachte mir das das ne gute Gelegenheit ist diesen Thread wieder etwas Leben einzuhauchen...
Bin halt noch Anfänger und will mich fit für Trails und Bikeparks (nächste Seasion dann  ) machen...

Also, wie siehts aus ?


----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2008)

Hi,

wenn es mal ein paar Tage hintereinander trocken ist fahr ich vieleicht auch mal wieder hin. Muss auch mal mein neues Stinkytier auführen...

Na mal schauen

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (17. November 2008)

Also ich wäre auch mal wie dabei!

LarsLipp sag mir bescheid wenn du mal wieder hindüst!

Gruß


----------



## DAkka (29. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen,

wie siehts den an der Wernertanne aus, kann man da trotz des Wetters der letztes Wochen dort noch fahren oder ist alles im Schlamm versunken ?


----------



## Das_Playmobil (8. Januar 2010)

Ich bin heute kurz in Mörfelden vorbeigefahren.
Es sieht alles gut befahrbar aus. Teilweise sind die Fahrrinnen und Doubles/Tables sogar komplett schneefrei ---> harter trockener Boden.
Einzig die Holzkonstruktionen sollte man vorher von den Schnee/Eis Resten befreien, da es sonst rutschig werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAkka (10. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Info !!!


----------



## Das_Playmobil (11. Januar 2010)

Bei dem Wetter dürfte das Ganze schon wieder ganz anders aussehen


----------



## DAkka (14. Januar 2010)

yap ! aber man landet man bei einem Sturz weicher


----------



## one track mind (6. Juni 2010)

...na dann grab ich mal diesen thread wieder aus: in den anderthalb jahren, die seit ich diesen thread eröffnet habe, habe ichs noch nicht einmal geschafft, nach mörfelden zu fahren. morgen wollte ich das evtl. ändern. wie siehts denn da zur zeit aus? viel betrieb? und hat jemand bock, mitzukommen? ich könnte so ab 18:30 da sein.


----------



## thom66 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

wo finde ich denn das formular um dort fahren zu dürfen ?

Hab auf der Mörfelden homepage schon gesucht....


----------



## spankebt (14. Oktober 2010)

Dafür gibts eine pdf. Datei auf der Seite des Jugendzentrums in Mörfelden... Seite ist nur etwas Tricky aufgebaut könnte dir das Formular aber gerne an deine E-mailadresse schicken wenn du mir eine nennst. 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juliusschaefer (25. August 2011)

ist morgen jemand in mörfelden am start ?


----------

